# Switching jobs on a FM3 visa



## shooshooe (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi there,

Wondering if anyone has any information, on the process to switch jobs while on a FM3 visa.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Take a look. You do not have an FM3. I suspect you have a Residente Temporal Visa, Lucrativa. You must notify INM of any change, and the employer will have to be registered with them, I think.


----------



## shooshooe (Oct 17, 2015)

shooshooe said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has any information, on the process to switch jobs while on a FM3 visa.





RVGRINGO said:


> Take a look. You do not have an FM3. I suspect you have a Residente Temporal Visa, Lucrativa. You must notify INM of any change, and the employer will have to be registered with them, I think.


Would I need to redo the whole visa process again or just notify the INM and be able to switch?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I can tell you how to switch jobs on a FM3 visa, but I don’t know how much the process has changed now that the FM3 visa doesn’t exist any more. What you used to have to do is take an official letter from your former employer and an official letter from your new employer to IMN, along with the usual ID documents (passport, visa, etc.)


----------

